# vsftpd priv_sock_get_result [solved]

## d0minus

Hi to all

I have problem with vsftpd-2.0.3 :Crying or Very sad:  I can't login 

I suppose something wrong with db ?

I hope to use virtual users.

login: tom

passwd: foo

500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_result 

and quit

I installed Linux-PAM-0.78, db-3, vsftpd-2.0.3 , LFS kernel 2.4Last edited by d0minus on Thu Jul 07, 2005 8:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

You should get a more descriptive error in your logs.

If you're trying to use pam with db for virtual users, then the below bug may be of interest

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32631

----------

## d0minus

ldd pam_userdb

libdb-4.1.so => /usr/lib/libdb-4.1.so 

libc.so.6 => //usr/local/glibc-2.2.5/lib/libc.so.6

libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1

//usr/local/glibc-2.2.5/lib/ld-linux.so.2 => //usr/local/glibc-2.2.5/lib/ld-linux.so.2

ftp 192.168.116.2

220

login: tom

Password: foo

500 OOPS: cannot locate user entry:tom

500 OOPS: child died

and quit

/var/log/messages

server pam_userdb [13556]: Verify user 'tom' with password 'foo'

server pam_userdb [13556]: Database dump:

server pam_userdb [13556]: key[len=3] = `tom@~^F^H^P', data[len=3] = `foo'

server pam_userdb [13556]: password in database is [0x8067da8] `foo' lenis 3

server pam_userdb [13556]: user ''tom' granted acces 

/var/log/vsftpd.log

CONNECT: Client  "192.168.116.1"

[tom] OK LOGIN: Client 192.168.116.1

Now i use Linux-PAM-0.75 db-4.1

----------

## UberLord

If downgrading to 0.75 solved this for you, please put [SOLVED] in this thread's title and a comment on the bug I posted to say that downgrading to pam-0.75 fixed it.

Thanks

----------

## d0minus

no, you do not understand. I still have a problem

ftp 192.168.116.2

220

login: tom

Password: foo

500 OOPS: cannot locate user entry:tom

500 OOPS: child died

and quit

----------

## d0minus

Finally I solve the problem

I downloaded db4-4.0.14-20.src.rpm

rpm2targz db4-4.0.14-20.src.rpm ( I use LFS )

install db4

install Linux-PAM-0.76

/etc/vsftpd

pam_service_name= service name in PAM 

after that it start work  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## traal

For an alternative solution, see my post in:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2647814.html?sid=8a0edd061a7c38d5b2359aa0e1d8af72#2647814

----------

## ennservogt

It seems that there has been a change in recent versions of pam. I don't know, if this change is a bug or not.

To solve the "500 OOPS: priv_sock_get_result" problem, add the "crypt=hash" stuff to /etc/pam.d/vsftpd.

```
 

auth required pam_userdb.so db=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd_login crypt=hash

account required pam_userdb.so db=/etc/vsftpd/vsftpd_login crypt=hash  

```

References:

http://www.trustix.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-452.html

http://kerneltrap.org/node/5830

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=32631#c20

----------

